# الدعوة الإلهية طريق الحياة الجديدة في المسيح - كتاب هام للحياة الروحية السليمة وطاعة دعوة الله



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*الدعوة الإلهية - طريق الحياة الجديدة*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بين ضياع الهدف والسير المستقيم في الطريق المرسوم من الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*



*[FONT=&quot]
*

<b>[FONT=&quot]*قد سبق وتم كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى كما تم رفعه*​ بصيغة PDF كتاب تحت رقم [(20)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الدعوة الإلهية - طريق الحياة الجديدة - 14 سبتمبر 2017] وقد عدلته مرة أخرى وأضعه الآن بين أيديكم  بتاريخ اليوم (13/9/2018) ليكون شهادة خبرة عملية لكل من يُريد أن يسير في الطريق الروحي السليم حسب التدبير المُعلن لنا في المسيح الرب في ملء  الزمان.
*وأضعه هنا في المنتدى*​ ليكون متاحاً للقراءة بشكل مباشر مع وضع لنك  جديد مباشر للتحميل بصيغة PDF لمن يحب أن يحمله على جهازه الشخصي، طالباً من  إلهنا الصالح أن يجعلنا نعيش كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعينا إليها بكل تواضع القلب وطول أناة بروح الوداعة والمحبة.

*لتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF
أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا*​[/FONT]</b>[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*مقدمـــــــــــــــــة *
 *(أ‌)           ** سبب تيه الإنسان والحيدان عن الطريق*​    من المعروف في الواقع العملي المُعاش أن الإنسان يضل طريقه حينما لا تكون غايته حاضرة أمام ذهنه دائماً، وعينه غير مُثبته على نهاية الطريق، وبالتالي خريطة الطريق تصير بلا معنى لديه حينما يعرفها أو حتى يحفظها، لأنها ستصير عنده بلا قيمة وتفقد معناها، وذلك لأن الهدف ضاع منه وصار تائهاً في الطريق، وذلك مثل الصياد الذي خرج يبحث عن فريسته ليُطعم عائلته ويعولها، وهو يعرف أماكنها وأين تعيش وطبيعة سلوكها وأين تختبئ، ويعرف كيف يتجه لمكانها الصحيح، لكنه أثناء سيره في الطريق نظر من حوله ووجد أشياء جميلة جذبت نظره إليها وتفاعل معها واشتهاها، فألهته عن هدفه الصحيح، فنسى تماماً الغرض الذي خرج من أجله، فغاب عن عين ذهنه هدفه، وبعد أن قضى الوقت في الانغماس في هذه الأشياء نسى تماماً ما يبتغيه منذ البداية وصارت شغله الشاغل الوحيد حتى انه لم يعد لبيته، وهكذا حال الإنسان السائر في الطريق الروحي حينما يغيب عنه الهدف والغاية التي يسعى إليها، ويُلهى قلبه وفكره بأشياء أخرى كثيرة، فأنه لا يرى شيئاً حقيقياً من الإعلانات الإلهية في واقعه المُعاش، إذ أنه غافلاً عنها تماماً، غير منتبهاً إليها بسبب انشغاله، بل وقد تفقد – في النهاية – قيمتها عنده، فينتهي به الحال للتيه والتغرُّب عن مسيح القيامة والحياة، حتى أنه لا يصدق أن الله هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، وبالتالي لا يرى كلمة الله الحية الفعالة عامله في حياته كزرع الله الخاص الذي يُثمر في أوانه، لذلك لا يُصدقها من جهة عملها في حياته على المستوى الشخصي، بالرغم من أنه يصدق أنها عملت في الآباء الرسل والقديسين، لكنه – على مستواه الخاص – لا يصدق أنها ستعمل فيه هوَّ شخصياً على نحو شخصي مُميز لتجعله قُدساً للرب، غرسه الخاص للتمجيد.
 + لأجعل لنائحي صهيون لأُعطيهم جمالاً عوضاً عن الرماد، ودهن فرح عوضاً عن النوح، ورداء تسبيح عوضاً عن الروح اليائسة، فيدعون أشجار البرّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد؛ فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم.       (أشعياء 61: 3؛ يعقوب 1: 21)                                            ​    ومن هنا ندرك عِبارة شخص ربنا يسوع في الإنجيل حينما قال لبطرس، عندما كان خائفاً مرتبكاً وهو سائر على الماء، ناظراً لكل جهة بعيداً عن التركيز على شخصه: يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت (متي 41: 13)، لأن الشك ومن ثمَّ التورط في الغرق، دائماً يبدأ حينما يُحوِّل الإنسان عينه وينظر ويركز في شيء آخر بعيداً عن وجه يسوع عالماً بمن آمن بيقين شديد.
 + أن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط، بل بالقوة أيضاً وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد، كما تعرفون أي رجال كنا بينكم من أجلكم.                                      (1تسالونيكي 1: 5)​    مع اننا نرى في موقف بطرس الرسول منظراً يُدهشنا جداً ويُحيرنا للغاية، فالرب لم ينطق بمجرد كلمات تبكيت للحكم والتأنيب والتأديب كما نفعل نحن البشر مع أولادنا، بل أمسك به وقال له يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت: ((*ففي الحال* مد يسوع يده *وأمسك* *به* وقال له))، وهذه هي طريقته في التبكيت، فهو لا يُبكت لأجل التبكيت ويوبخ من أجل التوبيخ في ذاته، أو لكي يُميت أو يطرح الإنسان للهلاك ويتركه يغرق بعيداً عنه وحيداً منبوذاً، كأنه يائساً منه بكونه جلب على نفسه هذا الحكم، بل بعدل المحبة وحدها يمد يده أولاً لينتشل الإنسان من الغرق، ثم يبكته وهو ممسكاً به بقوة واقتدار ليرفعه من الورطة التي أوقع فيها نفسه، لأن الغرض من التوبيخ أو التبكيت هو الإبراء لا التشفي، المصالحة لا للمقاطعة والحرمان، بهف وغرض خلاص النفس ونجاتها وتثبيتها في الإيمان الحي الناظر الله لتنجو ولا تتزعزع، وذلك بغرض أن تستقيم مسيرتها، وتعود أعظم مما كانت عليه سابقاً، لكي تصل للهدف والغاية النهائية الموضوعة حسب التدبير.
 *ومن هنا نستطيع أن نُفرَّق ونُميز تمييزاً واعياً *​بين التبكيت والتوبيخ الذي من الله، والتبكيت الذي من الناس أو الضمير الملوث بالخطايا أو بسبب صغر النفس أو مشكلة نفسية، وأيضاً نفهم طبيعة المحاكمات الكنسية التي هدفها هو تصحيح المسيرة وضبط الحياة حسب التقوى، وليس للتشفي من الناس وحرمانهم وقطعهم بشكل نهائي كما يظن البعض أو يسعى لذلك بكونه لم يعرف الله حق المعرفة، لأن الله محبة، لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا، لأنه داعي الكل للخلاص، ولا يُسر بهلاك إنسان، بل دائماً غرضه أن يخلص الجميع ويحيا في جوه الإلهي الخاص.​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*(ب)           **الطريق مرسوم من الله*​   في الحقيقة أنه لا يستطيع إنسان في الوجود كله أن يرسم الطريق الإلهي ويُظهر ملامحه الخاصة أو يضع له خطة المسيرة من نفسه، أو يحدد غايته حسب فكره وذكاءه أو ما توصل إليه من دراسات وأبحاث وتأملات واستنتاجات وأفكار، حتى لو كانت على درجة عميقة للغاية من الفكر أو حتى كانت نافعة فعلاً للناس بحسب الحكمة الإنسانية المقنعة، لأن الطريق يخص الله وحده، وهو وحده (وليس سواه) من يُعلن عنه ويُظهره ويُبين كيفية السير فيه، لذلك فأن الله اللوغوس حينما ظهر في الجسد أظهر ذاته لنا جميعاً على نحو خاص قائلاً بإعلان صريح واضح: 
 ·      أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي. (يوحنا 14: 6) *والرسول الملهم من الله الممتلئ بالروح، *​من نفس ذات الإعلان عينه، نطق بالحق حسب سرّ المسيح المُعلن له (أفسس 3: 4)[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 قائلاً في نشيد أفسس:​
 ·       مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، 
 ·      الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح.
 ·      كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم (الغرض) لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.
  ·      اذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.
  ·      لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب.
  ·      الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته. 
  ·      (نعمته) التي أَجْزَلَهَا لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة. 
  ·      إذ عرفنا بسرّ مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه. 
  ·      لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح
  ·      ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك.
  ·      الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعينين سابقاً 
  ·      حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته.
  ·      لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح.
  ·      الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، 
  ·      الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. 
  ·      الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده.                     (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)
  ·      وهو آتٍ بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد.                                           (عبرانيين 2: 10)​    فالطريق ظهر والهدف أُعلِّن والوسيلة عُرِفَت، ولا يحتاج لأحد آخر أن يكتشفه أو يكشفه أو يتكلم عنه بشيء جديد، والباب صار مفتوحاً على مصراعيه للدخول لتبدأ رحلة السفر من عالم لعالم.
   عالم أرضي يتصاغر ويتلاشى مع الوقت والأيام، وعالم آخر سماوي يكبر ويتعاظم ويُثبَّت، فمن يسافر متجهاً من مدينة لأُخرى، فكلما تقدم للأمام في الطريق فأن المدينة التي وراءه تتباعد وتتصاغر إلى أن تتلاشى ملامحها تماماً، فلا يراها حتى ينساها بحلوها ومرها وكل ذكرياتها الجميلة والأليمة، لأن له هدف وغرض واحد وحيد موضوع أمامه، ولهُ وغاية يصل إليها تشغل حيز تفكيره كله، وعلى قدر ما يَقرُّب من المدينة الجديدة، على قدر ما تكبر أمامه وتتعاظم إلى أن يصل إليها ويدخلها ليحيا فيها. 
  *أما أن كان أحد مهاجر لمدينة أُخرى *​وما زال قلبه وفكره متعلقاً بالمدينة الأولى، فهو لن يفلح في سفره، لأنه وأن سار متقدماً للأمام لكنه سينظر دائماً وراءه ويحن لمدينته الأولى ويشتاق إليها، لذلك يتقدم خطوة ويرجع خطوات كثيرة، وهذا ما كُشف لنا في العهد القديم لكي نتعلَّم منه، إذ ان شعب الله الذي اُختير ليكون مُميزاً عن باقي الشعوب ويظهر مجد الله فيه، بعد أن دعاه الله واخرجه من مرار العبودية ارتد للوراء وشابه الشعوب الذي طردهم من أمامه، ورجع عن الطريق المرسوم فلم يعد يصلح أن يكون الشعب الأخص الذي يتمجد فيه الله ليصير شهادة حسنة أمام جميع الشعوب، وبذلك فقد امتيازه كشعب الله المختار كمثال مُقدس أعلى، بل صار عار عند نفسه أولاً ثم رُفض من الله ثانياً، لأنه ضل عن الحق لأن قلبه تعلَّق بآخر غير الله.
  ·      فقال له يسوع ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله؛ اذكروا امرأة لوط؛ ونظرت امراته (امرأة لوط) من وراءه فصارت عمود ملح. (لوقا 9: 62؛ 17: 32؛ تكوين 19: 26)
  ·      وراء الرب إلهكم تسيرون، وإياه تتقون، ووصاياه تحفظون، وصوته تسمعون، وإياه تعبدون، وبه تلتصقون؛ ولا تزيغ عن جميع الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم يميناً أو شمالاً لكي تذهب وراء آلهة أُخرى لتعبدها.                         (تثنية 13: 4؛ 28: 14)
  ·      قد أخطأت أورشليم خطية، من أجل ذلك صارت رجسة، كل مُكرميها يحتقرونها لأنهم رأوا عورتها، وهي أيضاً تتنهد وترجع إلى الوراء.                             (مراثي 1: 8)
  ·      فقالوا باطل لأننا نسعى وراء أفكارنا وكل واحد يعمل حسب عناد قلبه الرديء. (أرميا 18: 12)
  ·      واللعنة إذا لم تسمعوا لوصايا الرب إلهكم *وزغتم* عن الطريق التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم لتذهبوا وراء آلهة أُخرى لم تعرفوها؛ *فاحترز* من أن تصاد وراءهم من بعد ما بادوا من أمامك ومن أن تسأل عن آلهتهم قائلاً كيف عبد هؤلاء الأمم آلهتهم، فأنا أيضاً أفعل هكذا؛ وقال الرب لموسى ها انت ترقد مع آبائك فيقوم هذا الشعب *ويفجر* وراء آلهة الأجنبيين في الأرض التي هو داخل إليها فيما بينهم *ويتركني* *وينكث* *عهدي* الذي قطعته معه. (تثنية 11: 28؛ 12: 30؛ 31: 16)
  ·      *وتركوا الرب* إله آبائهم الذي أخرجهم من أرض مصر *وساروا *وراء آلهة أُخرى من آلهة الشعوب الذين حولهم *وسجدوا لها وأغاظوا الرب*؛ ولقضاتهم أيضاً *لم يسمعوا*، بل زنوا وراء آلهة أُخرى وسجدوا لها، *حادوا سريعاً عن الطريق* التي سار بها آباؤهم لسمع وصايا الرب لم يفعلوا هكذا؛ وعند موت القاضي كانوا *يرجعون ويفسدون أكثر *من آبائهم بالذهاب وراء آلهة أُخرى ليعبدوها ويسجدوا لها، *لم يكفوا* عن أفعالهم وطريقهم القاسية؛ وكان بعد موت جدعون أن بني إسرائيل رجعوا وزنوا وراء البعليم وجعلوا لهم بعل بريث إلهاً.                                              (قضاة 2: 12، 17، 19؛ 8: 33) ·      *وعصوا وتمردوا عليك*، *وطرحوا* شريعتك وراء ظهورهم، وقتلوا أنبياءك الذين أشهدوا عليهم ليردوهم إليك وعملوا إهانة عظيمة.                                     (نحميا 9: 26)
  ·      ويلٌ للأمة الخاطئة، الشعب الثقيل الإثم، نسل فاعلي الشرّ، أولاد مُفسدين، *تركوا الرب*، *استهانوا* بقدوس إسرائيل، *ارتدوا* إلى وراء؛ قد ارتدوا إلى الوراء، يخزي خزياً المتكلون على المنحوتات، القائلون للمسبوكات أنتن آلهتنا؛ بسطت يدي طول النهار إلى *شعب مُتمرد* سائر في طريق غير صالح وراء أفكاره.                 (أشعياء 1: 4؛ 42: 17؛ 65: 2)
  ·      هكذا قال الرب ماذا وجد فيَّ آبائكم من جور حتى ابتعدوا عني وساروا وراء الباطل، وصاروا باطلاً؛ الكهنة لم يقولوا أين هو الرب، وأهل الشريعة لم يعرفوني، والرعاة *عصوا* عليَّ، والأنبياء تنبأوا ببعل وذهبوا وراء ما لا ينفع؛ وأنتم أسأتم في عملكم أكثر من آبائكم وها أنتم ذاهبون كل واحد *وراء عِناد قلبه الشرير* حتى لا تسمعوا لي؛ هذا الشعب الشرير الذي يأبى أن يسمع كلامي الذي يسلك في عناد قلبه ويسير وراء آلهة أُخرى ليعبدها ويسجد لها يصير كهذه المنطقة التي لا تصلح لشيء. (أرميا 2: 5، 8؛ 16: 12؛ 13: 10)
  ·      هكذا قال الرب من أجل ذنوب يهوذا الثلاثة والأربعة لا أرجع عنه لأنهم *رفضوا* ناموس الله *ولم يحفظوا* فرائضه *وأضلتهم* أكاذيبهم التي سار آباؤهم وراءها.     (عاموس 2: 4)
  ·      أفعالهم لا تدعهم يرجعون إلى إلههم لأن *روح الزنى في باطنهم* وهم لا يعرفون الرب. (هوشع 5: 4)
  ·      أيها الإخوة أنا لستُ أحسب نفسي إني قد أدركت ولكني أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام.                                                   (فيلبي 3: 13)
  ·      السيد الرب فتح لي أُذناً وأنا لم أُعاند، إلى الوراء لم أرتد.                  (أشعياء 50: 5)​  *لذلك فأننا في أشد الحاجة لانفتاح عين الذهن الداخلية* لنرى ما لا يُرى بدون إنسان وسيط بيننا وبين الله الحي المُعلن لنا ذاته، الذي يُعلمنا الطريق وينصحنا ويرشدنا بروحه للحق، لأن الأعمى يحتاج وسيط يمسك يده ويقوده كدليل لهُ في الطريق، أما المفتوح العينين يرى مباشرةً، وما يراه سيكون حقيقياً لأنه سوف يُعاينه ويتعامل معه ويعرف كيف يسير نحوه ليلمسه، بينما الأعمى الذي سمع وعرف ودرس سيظل خارجاً ولا يجد في الحقيقة التي عرفها ودرسها شيئاً يلتمسه، بل دائماً عنده وسيط يشرح له كل كبيرة وصغيرة، ويصف له الطريق ويسوقه في الظلام لِمَا لا يراه ولا يستطيع أن يُعاينه ويتأكد منه، ومهما ما حركه يميناً أو يساراً فأنه يظل يطيعه حتى لو كان سيلقيه في حفرة وهوة سحيقة تسحقه وتقتله، لأن بكونه لا يرى فأنه بكل ثقة مُستسلم بالتمام لقائده نحو مصير يجهله، لذلك فأنه سيظل يسمع عن الحقائق ويدرس ويعرف ولا يُدرك إطلاقاً ما هوَّ شكل هذه الحقيقة ولا يعرف هل هو سائر نحوها فعلاً أم عكسها، لأن آخر يسوقه دائماً حيثما لا يدرك ولا يعرف سوى حسب ما يسمع بكونه لا يرى الطريق، فقط يتأثر نفسياً بالكلام الذي يسمعه، وهذا هو السرّ في عدم وعي البعض بالطريق الروحي السليم وكيفية السير فيه برؤية ويقين واضح، بل أننا نجدهم دائمي البحث عن واسطة، ودليل يقودهم للغاية التي سمعوا عنها، لأنهم – في الواقع – لا يبصرون، فهم دائماً يحتاجون لوسطاء، يحتاجون لأحد يقودهم.
  ·      فقال انظروا لا تضلوا فأن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هوَّ والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبوا وراءهم.                                                                   (لوقا 21: 8)
  ·      ومنكم أنتم سيقوم رجال يتكلمون بأمور ملتوية ليجتذبوا التلاميذ وراءهم. (أعمال 20: 30) ​ ·      فأن بعضهن قد انحرفن وراء الشيطان.                                 (1تيموثاوس 5: 15)
  ·      وضرب لهم مثلاً: هل يقدر أعمى أن يقود أعمى، أما يسقط الأثنان في حفرة؛ أتركوهم هم عميان قادة عميان، وأن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة؛ قد أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم. (لوقا 6: 39؛ متى 15: 14؛ يوحنا 12: 40)​ ·      الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد *أعمى* أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.                                                 (2كورنثوس 4: 4)
  ·      تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء، ولست تعلم إنك أنت الشقي والبئس وفقير وأعمى وعُريان.                                                                (رؤيا 3: 17)​ ___________________
 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 الذي بحسبه حينما تقرئونه تقدرون أن تفهموا درايتي بسر المسيح​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*(2) دعوتنا وبداية مسيرتنا*​   في الحقيقة أن لم نعي دعوتنا في واقعنا الروحي المُعاش كما قصدها الله لا الناس، فحتماً سنظل ضالين، تائهين، متغربين عن الله، مهما ما فعلنا وتممنا – على أكمل وجه – كل عمل صالح، وجلسنا في الكنيسة ليلاً ونهاراً وتممنا كل شكل من أشكال العبادة، بل والخدمة أيضاً، وفعلنا كل ذلك بكل إخلاص وأمانة تامة ببذل وعطاء دائم لآخر نفس في حياتنا بالجسد، لكننا لن نصل أبداً للغاية الموضوعة من الله حسب قصده، مهما ما صلينا أو ندمنا على خطايانا، بل وحتى تركناها بكل عزيمة وقوة وثبات بلا عوده إطلاقاً، لأن إنسان لا يعرف دعوته ولا يعي طريقه ولا يرى غايته أمامه، فأنه يحيا في تخبط دائم لأن ليس له هدف يسعى إليه، مثل سفينة كُسرت دفتها وضاعت خريطة مسيرتها، وربانها لا يعرف كيف يتصرف بلياقة، إذ أنه لا يعرف إلى أين يتجه لينجو بها من العاصفة، فأخذت تُلاطمها الأمواج العاتية وتتلاعب بها، فتارة تلقي بها يميناً وتارة يساراً حتى أنها لا تصل أبداً لميناء أو شاطئ، حتى أنها تتحطم في النهاية ويغرق كل من فيها، أو مثل من خرج من بيته وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب وليس له غاية أو هدف من خروجه، لذلك يظل يسير هنا وهُناك متخبطاً على غير هُدى، والنتيجة هي التعثر والتخبط الدائم.
 *لكن الله القدوس خلَّصنا ودعانا دعوة عُليا شريفة مُقدسة،* ​لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية حسب التدبير، ودعوة ربنا يسوع هي عينها دعوة الله الآب إله كل نعمة لأنه هوَّ الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع، وقدرته الالهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة. اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي نصير بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة. 
 *ومن هنا – فقط – يأتي جهادنا القانوني، *​أي أن جهاد الإنسان المؤمن بالمسيح ليس هوَّ جهاد إرادة خاصة مستقلة، وقدرة مبذولة بالضغط من جهة غصب النفس قسراً على الأعمال الصالحة بعيداً عن عطية النعمة المُخلِّصة، بل جهادنا الحقيقي نابع من شركة الطبيعة الإلهية التي تجعله يهرب من الشهوة وكل فساد العالم بسهولة، لأن كما أن البيت الذي يدخله نور الشمس تتلاشى فيه الظُلمة ولا يعد لها مكاناً فيه، هكذا أيضاً يكون كل من أنار له المسيح الرب حياته فقد طُردت الظلمة (تلقائياً) ولم يعد لها مكاناً، فكيف – وهو في هذا الحال – تغشاه ظلمة أو يحيا حياتين: [ظلمة ونور] في آنٍ واحد، وبناء على هذه الشركة مكتوب:
 ·      لهذا عينه وأنتم باذلون كل اجتهاد، قدموا في إيمانكم فضيلة، وفي الفضيلة معرفة، وفي المعرفة تعففاً، وفي التعفف صبراً، وفي الصبر تقوى، وفي التقوى مودة أخوية، وفي المودة الأخوية محبة. لأن هذه إذا كانت فيكم وكثرت تصيركم لا متكاسلين ولا غير مثمرين لمعرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح. لأن الذي ليس عنده هذه هو أعمى قصير البصر قد نسي تطهير خطاياه السالفة. لذلك بالأكثر اجتهدوا أيها الإخوة أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم *ثابتين*، لأنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك لن تزلوا أبداً. لأنه هكذا يُقدَّم لكم بسعة دخول إلى ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي. [أنظر 2تيموثاوس 1: 9؛ 1بطرس 5: 10؛ 1بطرس 1: 3 – 11]​  فجهادنا كله أن نجعل دعوتنا واختيارنا ثابتين، وبذلك لن نُزل أبداً أو نتعثر أو نتراجع أو نتزعزع، بل سنثبت ونتقدم في مسيرتنا للأمام نحو ملكوت الآب في المسيح يسوع، صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس: "المسيح" (أفسس 4: 15)
 *فحالنا يُشبه حال شعب إسرائيل في برية سيناء *​الذي كان يعيش في خيام تُطوى لاستكمال المسير، لأننا نتحرك على الدوام – روحياً – نحو الغاية الموضوعة أمامنا من قٍبَل الله. فنحن نُزلاء وغرباء، رَحالة في هذا العالم، لا نستقر في مكان راحة هنا على الأرض ولا نحزن من أجلها ولا من أجل فقدنا الأشياء التي فيها مهما ما كانت هيَّ، لأنها لا تخدعنا لنستقر فيها، لأن رحلتنا – ونحن في هذا الزمان الحاضر – هي رحلة نحو الأبدية التي هي فوق الزمن، فمن المنظور الزمني ننطلق إلى الغير منظور الأبدي، لأن ليس لنا هنا راحة، بل راحتنا في المسيح، واستقرارنا في ملكوت مجده الخاص.
 *فالمسيحية في حقيقة جوهرها *​هي أكبر جداً بل وأعظم بما لا يُقاس من أن تكون مجرد تعاليم مكتوبة بحبر على ورق، أو عِظات منطوقة من فوق منابر، أو تأملات جميلة تُحرك مشاعرنا، بل أنها *طريق مستقيم نابض بالحياة الإلهية*، نُسافر من خلاله نحو غايتنا وهو حضن الآب في المسيح يسوع، بهدف وغاية واحدة وهو أن نجلس في ملكوت ابن محبته، لذلك أعود أكتب ما قاله رب المجد نفسه والرسل القديسين المملوئين من روح الحكمة الإلهية لنعي ما أقوله الآن: 
 v أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي.            (يوحنا 14: 6)
 v كما اختارنا فيه (اخترنا الآب في المسيح) قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة. إذ سبق فعيننا *للتبني* بيسوع المسيح *لنفسه* حسب مسرة مشيئته؛ كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة، اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العُظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة.           (أنظر أفسس 1؛ 1بطرس 1: 3 – 5)
 v الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا، *وأما شركتنا نحن* فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح، ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً؛ انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى *أولاد الله*، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه. أيها الأحباء، الآن نحن أولاد الله ولم يُظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أُظهر *نكون مثله* لأننا سنراه كما هو، وكل من عنده هذا الرجاء *به* *يطهر نفسه* كما هو طاهر.                                                                          (1يوحنا 1: 3 – 4؛ 3: 1 – 3)
 v من *يؤمن* بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه، من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذباً لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه. *وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية* وهذه الحياة هي *في ابنه*. من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة. كتبت هذا إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي *تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله*.                                                                     (1يوحنا 5: 10 – 13)​ *الطريق المسيحي في حقيقته، *​هو طريق *مُنير*، كل من يسير فيه يرى ويُبصر، يُشاهد ويُعاين، ومستحيل أن يسير في الظلام أو لا يعرف شماله من يمينه، لذلك الطريق هو طريق *رؤية* *بإعلان* واستكشاف شخصي، ولا يستطيع سارق أو لص يدخله من موضع آخر لكي يعرفه حق المعرفة، بمعنى أنه علينا أن ندخل *من الباب الرسمي الضيق* لنسير على طريق الحق والحياة المُعلن لنا سراً في القلب، *ونُلزم أنفسنا* به، حينئذٍ سنبدأ برؤية ما فيه دون وسيط، لأننا دخلنا فيه بأنفسنا، مثل إنسان مُسافر على الطريق، فأنه يسمع الإرشادات من أصحاب الخبرة في الطريق من الذين سبقوه، ثم يسير في نفس ذات الطريق عينه، فيرى بنفسه ويُعاين كل ما فيه، فقد يكون سمع عن الطريق وأخذ معلومات كافية عنه، لكنه منذ أن دخله تحقق من كل ما سمعه وحفظه في ذاكرته، لأنه رأى بنفسه وشاهد وعاين، بل وأيضاً نظر شكل وملامح ما لم يسمع عنه أو عرفه كمعلومة، وصار بنفسه يرى ويُعاين الطريق بخبرات كثيرة تترك آثار علامات محفورة مُميزة في داخله من المستحيل أن ينساها مهما طال الزمان، لأنها خبرته الشخصية في هذا الطريق.
 *لكن لو ظل أحد منا خارجاً ولم يبدأ المسيرة الروحية،*​فأنه لن يقدر أن يفهم بشكل صحيح واضح ما هو هذا الطريق، وما هو منهجه الأصيل، ولن ينظر ويُشاهد ملامحه الخاصة ويعرف مُميزاته بصورة واقعية، فسيرتبك بالطبع ويتعثر دوماً وسط تعاليم منتشرة كثيرة لن يُميز ما بين صحتها وخطأها، مثل إنسان قرأ وسمع عن البلاد الساحلية الجميلة لكنه لم يذهب إليها قط، وقد سمع عن طرق كثيرة متضاربة للوصول إليها، لذلك يتخبط الكثيرين في أشياء وأفعال روحية تبدو في ظاهرها جميلة للغاية، مُغرية في منظرها وتدفع الإنسان دفعاً لاعتناقها، لكنها – في الواقع الاختباري – تكبل النفس وتُقيدها تحت نير عبودية الحرف والناموس، فتصير حاجز عقبة منيع لرؤية الطريق بشكل واضح وصحيح، فتُغيب الإنسان عن الله وتضع غشاوة على عينه حتى أنه يرى نفسه في الطريق مع أن كل تصورات قلبه وهم وضلال خيالات تُشابه النور مع أنها ظلمة.
 *وكما أن الإنسان المسافر بحاجة إلى معرفة الإرشادات اللازمة*​ وعلامات الطريق قبل أن يبدأ رحلته، هكذا نحتاج كلنا أن نعرف ما هي علامات الطريق الإلهي الصحيح، ونحتاج أن يكون معنا صحبة رفقاء أمناء يسعون نحو ذات نفس الغرض عينه، نسير معاً وكل شخص فينا مُعين وسند الآخر في رحلته، لأن اثنين في الطريق خيرٌ من واحد والخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع، لذلك قصد الله أن يصنع كنيسة، كل من فيها أعضاء جسده، أعضاء لبعضهم البعض كحجارة حية مبنيين معاً متراصين ومتلاصقين بجوار بعضهما البعض ولا يوجد وسطهم فجوات، ينمون معاً ويسيرون معاً مشددين ومؤازرين بعضهم لبعض، وكما أن البلد التي تُريد أن تحارب الأعداء فأنها لا تُرسل جُندي واحد للمعركة، بل ترسل جيشاً كبيراً مُنظماً ومُرتباً، ليسير الجميع معاً ويُحارب معاً، هكذا كلنا نسير في طريق واحد حاملين أسلحة الرب لنحارب معاً وننتصر معاً مشددين ومؤازرين بعضنا البعض (شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان – 2كورنثوس 2: 14)
 *وبالطبع يلزمنا أن نعرف ونعي أن إرشاد الإخوة المختبرين وتوجيهاتهم لنا *​ووعظهم وتعليمهم الذي حسب موهبة وعطية الله الحقيقية، لا يُمكن، بل من المستحيل أن تُغنينا عن الخبرة الشخصية لنكتفي بالمعرفة السمعية وجمع المعلومات، لأن كل واحد فينا – كشخص – مدعو أن يتحقق من كل ما يسمَعَهُ ويحيا به بنفسه على مستواه الشخصي، وأن تكون له خبراته الخاصة، فكما أن كل إنسان لا يُشابه الأخر من ناحية ملامح الوجه والشكل، هكذا كل واحد فينا من الصعوبة ان تنطبق حياته على الآخرين، أو أنه يُشابههم في كل شيء، لأن الله لم يقصد أن يصنع نسخ متطابقة، بل كل واحد منفرد مثل أعضاء الجسد الواحد المختلفة والمُميزة عن بعضها، بحيث أن نقول أن هذه عين وهذه قدم وهذه أُذن.. الخ، لكنها تكمل بعضها البعض وتُساعد بعضها البعض، لأن الجسد لو كان عضواً واحداً لما استطاع أن يقوم بعمله على أكمل وجه.
 *وتيقن عزيزي القارئ أن الإيمان لن يُخلِّص أحد لا يحيا به *​ولا يعيشه، لأن *البار بالإيمان يحيا ويعيش*، فكما أنه من المستحيل أن يقدر أحد أن يُسافر وهو جالس في مكانه، يقرأ ويحلم بجمال السفر ولكنه لا يتحرك لينهض ويقوم بالرحلة، هكذا لا يقدر أحد أن يكون مسيحياً بشكل غير مباشر، فالله ليس له أحفاد يرثوا آبائهم بلا اختيار واعي، بل له أبناء مدعوين دعوة شخصية مباشرة، وهم بدورهم تفاعلوا مع دعوته واستجابوا للبنوة فعاشوا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، تركوا الأشياء العتيقة واستعملوا العالم استعمال عابر من ناحية احتياجات الجسد لكنهم يجسدون ملكوت الله فيه ويعلنون المجد الإلهي ويُظهرون الغنى السماوي وينشرون السلام والمحبة في كل مكان. [والذين يستعملون هذا العالم كأنهم لا يستعملونه لأن هيئة هذا العالم تزول] (1كورنثوس 7: 31)
 *كما أن الحياة المسيحية – أيضاً – ليست هي*​ *جو التراث القديم والتعبيرات والألفاظ الجامدة والتقاليد المُحافظة الرتيبة*، لأنه لا يوجد فيها ماضي تاريخي لذكريات انتهت وولَّتْ، لأن المسيحية ماضيها حي ومستقبلها حاضر، لأنها هي الحياة الإلهية المنسكبة بدوام من الله بواسطة الابن في الروح القدس الساكن أوانينا الخاصة، وهي حياة التجديد المستمر والدائم الممتد للأبدية، فهي ملكوت الله الحقيقي الذي هو فوق الزمن. 
 *فالمسيحية بمعنى مُركز ومختصر: *​ + هي الاختبار الشخصي والمباشر لملكوت الله، أي هي خبرة اقتناء الله والامتلاء منه على نحو شخصي جداً ونحن هنا على الأرض "الآن"، والآن تعني كل وقت حاضر في حياتنا الشخصية، لأننا نحيا في حاضر أبدي، لأن الرب دخل إلى زماننا وعجن طبعنا بطبعه الخاص، وذلك لكي يدخلنا للأبدية، لذلك فنحن (في كل آن) نحيا في يوم القيامة المجيد، فالرب قام وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماوات، ونحن نظل نتذوق من هذه القيامة وهذا الجلوس بالسرّ في واقع حياتنا اليومية ونحن نحيا هنا على الأرض، لأننا نطلب ما فوق حيث المسيح الرب جالس، فننال باسمه وحده كل شيء، لأنه جعل كل شيء يخصه لنا، بكوننا ورثة لأننا صرنا فيه أبناء، وهذه عطية وهبة مضمونة كالتدبير، لأنها مختومة بدم عهد جديد، دم رئيس كهنة عظيم وذبيحة بريئة حية مقبولة مرضية عند الآب.
 *فالمسيح الرب هوَّ وحده – بشكل منفرد – الطريق والحق والحياة،*​ هو مسيح القيامة والمجد، هو زرع نفسه في جسم بشريتا باتحاد غير قابل للافتراق إلى الأبد، فهو حي فينا، وحياته ستظل تملأنا وتتمدد علينا وتجتاح هياكلنا حتى نمتلئ لحد الشبع التام منه، فيخرج منا نوره الفائق بسلاسة وهدوء وتلقائية، دون تَصَنُّع أو جُهد بشري مبذول بغصب النفس على حياة التقوى والفضيلة بالقسر والإجبار والقوة وسحق النفس، وسنظل نمتلئ من مجده الذي سيظهر عند مجيئه حتى أننا سنصير مثله، لأنه سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا على صورة مجده كما قال الرسول، لأنه هو الذي يملأ الكل في الكل، لذلك في المسيح ليس هناك قديم، وليس هناك تراث ميت أو أفكار عتقت وشاخت، لأن لنا فكر واحد متجدد دائم، وهو فكر المسيح الرب الحي، وحياتنا هي منه وفيه لذلك مكتوب: لأنكم قد متم وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح في الله (كولوسي 3: 3). 
 *ففي المسيح يسوع الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت والكل قد صار جديداً،*​ فحياتنا متجدده بدوام واستمرار وبلا توقف، وكل ماضي في الكنيسة من حيث الشكل الزمني ليس هو بماضي، لأنه مكتوب في السماوات سيرة جهاد إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، لأن الكنيسة هي أعضاء جسد المسيح الحي الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي بجسم بشريتنا، لذلك فأن كل ما فيها من تعليم وسير مكرسه استحضرت الأبدية في الزمن لترتفع فوق الزمن لتصير شهادة الله أمام الناس والملائكة.
 §      وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف 
 §      وبكلمة شهادتهم 
 §      ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت.               (رؤيا 12: 11)
 §      لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح (فيلبي 1: 21)​ [FONT=&quot]   ​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*(3) ملامح وعلامات الطريق*​ *(‌أ)           **النداء والدعــــــوة*​​ لا يستطيع إنسان أن يدخل مع شخص في صداقة أن لم يحدث (أولاً) لقاء تعارف مع هذا الصديق، وذلك على أرض الواقع في الحياة اليومية، لأنه لا يصنع الإنسان صداقة مع مجهول أو مع فكرة أو شخصية خيالية في الأحلام، وهكذا بالمثل لا نستطيع أن نُقيم علاقة شركة مع شخصية تاريخيه من خلال الكُتب ومعرفتنا البحثية، لأنها ستصير شركة نظرية وهمية لأنها قائمة على أحلام، فلا بُدَّ من لقاء على المستوى الشخصي مع شخصية حقيقية واقعيه حيه ملموسة وليس شخصية اعتباريه أو شخصية حقيقية تاريخية في أيام لم نعش فيها، ولم ننظر ونرى من فيها عياناً بأعيننا، كذلك أيضاً من المستحيل تبدأ علاقة شركة حقيقية واقعية مع الله الحي أن لم يحدث لقاء على المستوى الشخصي، وسماع الدعوة سراً في القلب، حتى تتم الاستجابة بإدراك واعي، وذلك لكي يكون هناك معرفة ويقين بمن آمنت، لأن بسبب عدم المعرفة الواقعية بيقين فأن الشك والتردد والعودة للوراء تصير سهلة، لأني أجهل بمن آمنت، بكوني لم ألمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة، لذلك نجد كثيرين جداً، عند ظهور أي ضيق أو آلام أو مشقة في حياتهم الشخصية يبدأ التجديف أو اتهام الله بالظلم وعدم الاكتراث.. الخ، وذلك كله لأن الإنسان بدأ مع مجهول لا يعرفه، بل ربما سمع عنه بسمع الأُذن فانفعل نفسياً على مستوى العاطفة المُثارة، لكنه لم يرى شيئاً بعينيه، ولم يعرف ملامح الطريق الذي يسير فيه، ولا توجد شهادة في قلبه بروح الله انه ابناً مضمونة ابديته في المسيح الرب، وبالتالي صار إيمانه نظري غير فاعل في حياته الشخصية.​ *ولو نظرنا في الكتاب المقدس نظرة سريعة، *​​فأننا سنلاحظ دائماً مبادرة الله في الدعوة والنداء على الإنسان، ففي دعوة الله لإبراهيم لم يذكر كيف سمع إبراهيم صوت الله أو بأي صورة أو شكل أو كيفية ظهر الله لهُ قائلاً: أذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي أريك (تكوين 12: 1)، فكل ما عرفناه وفهمناه هو الدعوة التي دًعيَّ إليها إبراهيم، أما سماع صوت الله وكيفيته لم نعرف عنه شيئاً، بل الكتاب المقدس بوحي الروح وإلهامه أغلق على الموضوع وجعله في نطاق السرّ الذي لا يعرفه أحد سوى إبراهيم نفسه، لأن هذا اسمه *سرّ لقاء الله الشخصي مع الإنسان*، وهذا السرّ لا يُشرح او يُكتب في مقال أو بحث، لكنه يظل يُختبر من جيل لجيل بأشكال متعددة مختلفة وكثيرة متنوعة على مستوى كل فرد بشخصه وذاته، وهذه هي خبرة النفس على مستوى السرّ مع الله الحي الشاهد لنفسه والمُعلن لذاته، فهي ترى ما لا يُمكن ان يُرى بصوة إعلان خاص بمبادرة الله، وتسمع – بصورة مباشرة – الدعوة الخاصة بها من فم الله الحي بطريقة ما، ثم يُترك لها الحرية في الاستجابة والاختيار، لأن الله القدوس لا يُجبر أحد قسراً على الاستجابة وطاعة الإيمان، لأنه يترك الإنسان حُراً يختار ما يشاء.​ وهذه هي خطوات الدعوة من الله حسب إعلان الكتاب المقدس، وسنلاحظ أن فيها دائماً طرفين، الداعي والمدعو، إذ يبدأ الله في النداء الشخصي جداً إذ يتخذ مبادرة الدعوة، والإنسان يقدم خطوات استجابة متتالية أو يقوم برفض الدعوة من الأساس:​ *v **النداء والدعوة الإلهية *​​ §      ظهور بشكل شخصي سري مجهول غير ظاهر أو مُعلن للآخرين، أي أنهُ ظهور بطريقة ما، لا يستطيع أحد أن يشرحه أو يفهمه.​ §      صوت إلهي واضح مسموع، يخترق أعماق الإنسان، ليدعوه دعوة شخصية، ولا يوجد فيه أي غموض أو لبس.​ §      دائماً الدعوة تأتي بصيغة: أترك، تخلي، اذهب من المكان لمكان آخر جديد.​ §      وبناء على هذا يكون النداء: أتبعني، سير ورائي إلى المكان الذي أريك.​​ *v **الاستجابة الإنسانية*​​ §      رؤية، سمع، تفاعل؛ أي يتفاعل الإنسان مع ما أُعلن له على المستوى الشخصي بتقوى ومهابة.​ §      يتجاوب يا اما بالرفض أو بالطاعة والخضوع الدائم (طاعة وخضوع الإيمان)​ §      ومن ثمَّ يتبع الله ويسير وراءه بإيمان حي عامل بالمحبة​​ *هذه هي ملخص الدعوة بإيجاز شديد*​​والتي نجد ملامحها في الكتاب المقدس كله، والتي لا تخرج عنها أبداً، لذلك يوحنا الرسول حينما تكلم في رسالته قال: "الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به"، لأن الخبر لا يكون إلا من شهود عيان رأوا وسمعوا على المستوى الشخصي أولاً، ولنلاحظ الترتيب: [رأوا أولاً ثم سمعوا ثانياً]، وليس فقط هذا لئلا يظن أحد أن الموضوع رؤية وسماع مثل الناس، بل في بداية الإصحاح أكمل وقال:​الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة، فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا.​​ ودعوة الله الظاهرة في رسالة القديس يوحنا هنا (نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً *شركة* معنا) نجد ملامحها في دعوة فيلبس لنثنائيل:​ v فيلبس وجد نثنائيل وقال له: وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة.                                                           (يوحنا 1: 45)​​ فالإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله (رومية 10: 17)، لكن الإيمان لن يبقى إيمان حقيقي لو ظل مجرد *خبر مسموع من الناس بدون الدخول في سرّ إعلان الحياة الإلهية في القلب على المستوى الشخصي*، لأن نثنائيل لم يسمع فقط من فيلبس، بل *قام من مكانه وذهب* ليرى ويُعاين وينظر *بنفسه* لكي يكون له *شركة* حقيقية على مستوى الواقع العملي وليس على مستوى السمع المجرد ولا في الخيال ولا بالظنون والأحلام: فقال له نثنائيل أمن الناصرة يُمكن أن يكون شيء صالح، قال له فيلبس *تعال وانظر*، ورأى يسوع نثنائيل مُقبلاً إليه فقال عنه هوذا إسرائيلي حقاً لا غش فيه. (يوحنا 1: 46، 47)، لذلك نجد الرسول نفسه كمل كلامه في رسالته قائلاً: الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً *شركة* معنا، وأما شركتنا نحن فهي *مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح*. (1يوحنا 1: 3)​ *وأيضاً لو نظرنا لدعوة القديس بولس الرسول،*​​نجد ظهور خاص للمسيح الرب على طريق دمشق، لكن بنور قوي ذات سلطان أقوى من شمس النهار، ثم نُفاجئ بوقوع بولس الرسول على الأرض وسماع صوت الرب ليتلقى الدعوة ثم إصابته بالعمى من شدة النور.​*فهذه هي أشكال الدعوة الإلهية:*​فيا إما تكون *مباشرةً*، يا إما عن طريق *آخرين* نالوا الدعوة وعاشوها وفرحوا بها، فانطلقوا يبشرون ويدعون نفس ذات الدعوة عينها، لكن بشارتهم ليست كلام بل دعوة: [*تعالى وانظر*]، أو عن طريق ذهاب النفس بأوجاعها لتتلامس مع الله فتنال شفاء مثل نازفة الدم التي مست هدب ثوبه بإيمان فنالت شفاء في التو واللحظة.​​ ولكن عموماً كل هذه الأشكال تُصب في *لمسة الحياة ونوال قوة من الأعالي وسماع صوت الله* على نحو شخصي جداً *مع* رؤية خاصة سرية، لأن ممكن الكل يسمع ويعرف ما قيل من الله، لكن ليس الجميع *يرى وجه الله ويتذوق حلاوة خلاصه* إلا على مستوى *السرّ* فقط: وأما الرجال المسافرون معه (مع بولس الرسول) فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً.                                                                         (أعمال 9: 7)​ *لذلك يُسمى هذا الظهور سرّ (أي سرّ رؤية الله) لأنه لا يُدرك أو يُفهم أو يُشرح *​​على وجه التحديد للناس مهما ما كانت بلاغة المتكلم وقدرته على الإقناع، ولا حتى تُأخذ معلومات ثابتة عنه نتناقلها كمعلومة، لأنها مثل من يشرح طعم الفاكهة الغير معروفة عند الناس ويحاول يفهمها لهم كمعلومة، لأن كل شيء يُصور ويُشرح ويُكتب وصفه إلا التذوق وما هو الطعم المُميز للشيء، لذلك الكتاب المقدس عن وعي قال بدون شرح: ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب، طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه (مزمور 43: 8)، وذلك لكي يدرك الناس أن معرفة الله ليست معلومة أو فكرة أو دراسة أكاديمية وبحثية، لذلك خصص الموضوع وركزة في التذوق، لأنه الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع أحد ان يوصله للناس بالكلام والشرح، بل من الضروري على الجميع أن يذوق لكي يتعرف على الطعم بنفسه وحينما يتذوق يا أما يسير فيه أو يتركه ويحيا في حياته القديمة المنعزلة عن الله، لذلك يقول الرسول: الذين استنيروا مرة وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس، وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة وقوات الدهر الآتي.                           (عبرانيين 6: 4، 5)​​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*(3) ملامح وعلامــــــــــات الطريق*
 *(‌ب)           **ملامح الدعوة الإلهية *​   (نضع هنا بعض النقاط المُركزة كملخص للموضوع كما شرحناه، لنوضح شكل وملامح الدعوة لنُميزها عن أي دعوة أخرى حسب كلام الناس أو أحاسيسنا الشخصية)
 *الدعوة الإلهية دعوة خاصة موجهة على نحو شخصي،* ​وهي دعوة مُميزة للغاية، واضحة لا تشويش فيها ولا غموض، فهدفها واضح وعملها ذات سلطان أن استجاب لها الإنسان وتجاوب معها بإيمان الطاعة في المحبة:
 *(1)* *الدعوة ليست دعوة معرفة لجمع المعلومات *
على مستوى العقل البشري وذكاء الإنسان، ولا تتوقف على قدرته على البحث والاستنتاج، ولا على دراسته العلمية والثقافية، ولا على ضعفه او قوته أو جهله أو اتضاعه أو غناه أو فقره أو أي شيء إنساني على الإطلاق، ولا حتى على أعماله الصالحة ولا أي نوع من أنواع التقدمة يُقدمها أو يُعطيها، بل تتوقف فقط على محبة الله وحدها ووقت الافتقاد المُعين والمناسب لكل إنسان، لأن كل شيء مُرتب من الله بدقة حسب التدبير، وكل شيء عند الله له وقت وميعاد دقيق.​ *(2)* *الدعوة دعوة في سرّ التدبير الإلهي،* 
دعوة مبادرة من الله، دعوة اختيار وتبني *وأساسها* الشركة الإلهية، لأننا مدعوين لشركة وليس لمجرد كلام المعرفة ولا جمع المعلومات اللاهوتية الصحيحة ومعرفة المصطلحات الكنسية واللاهوتية والتكلُّم بها، وطبعاً التكلم ليس خطأ في ذاته إلا لو كان خارج الدعوة بغرض وهدف آخر غير الوصول لحياة الشركة، لذلك يقول الرسول: مُصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضاً ليفتح الرب لنا باباً للكلام *لنتكلم بسرّ المسيح* الذي من أجله أنا موثق أيضاً. (كولوسي 4: 3)​  + وطبعاً اتضح لنا في بداية الموضوع ما هي الدعوة وطبيعة الشركة أي شركة الطبيعة الإلهية، شركة الاتحاد بالله والامتلاء منه حتى الفرح الكامل التام: ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً؛ افرحوا في الرب كل حين، وأقول أيضاً افرحوا؛ ليس أنتم اخترتموني (هنا يظهر لنا المبادرة الإلهية والاختيار)، بل انا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي. (1يوحنا 1: 4؛ فيلبي 4: 4؛ يوحنا 15: 16)
 *(3) الدعوة دائماً فيها أمر بالتخلي والترك ثم اتبعني، *
فلا تبعيه بدون ترك وتخلي وإخلاء تام للذات وحمل الصليب واحتمال المشقات، فالرب قال لإبراهيم أذهب من أرضك، يعني أترك واخرج، وكل دعوة قدَّمها الله لكل واحد كان فيها تخلي وترك وخروج من شكل حياة قديمة ماضية لشكل آخر وحياة أُخرى جديدة فيها مشقة من ناحية الجسد والأرض تصل إلى عار الصلب حتى الموت، لكن في باطنها رؤية مجد وإكليل خاص وتجديد حياة بالدخول في سرّ حياة جديدة لا يعرفها العالم، حياة إلهية فائقة، حياة ملكوت الله:​    * ولما رأى يسوع جموعاً كثيرة حوله أمر بالذهاب الى العبر. فتقدم كاتب وقال لهُ: "يا مُعلِّم اتبعك أينما تمضي". فقال له يسوع: "للثعالب أوجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار، وأما ابن الإنسان فليس لهُ أين يسند رأسه". 
   وقال له آخر من تلاميذه: "يا سيد ائذن لي أن أمضي أولاً وأدفن أبي". فقال له يسوع: "أتبعني ودع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم".                   (متى 8: 18 – 22) 
   * فنظر إليه يسوع (الشاب الغني) وأحبه وقال له: "يعوزك شيء واحد، أذهب بع كل ما لك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني حاملاً الصليب".
   * (الرب قال لبطرس الرسول) الحق، الحق، أقول لك: لما كنت أكثر حداثة كنت تمنطق ذاتك وتمشي حيث تشاء، ولكن متى شخت فأنك تمد يديك وآخر يمنطقك ويحملك حيث لا تشاء. قال هذا مُشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مُزمعاً أن يُمجد الله بها، ولما قال هذا قال له "*اتبعني*" (مرقس 10: 21؛ يوحنا 21: 18 – 19) 
 *+ وايضاُ نجد كلام الرب عن بولس الرسول *​لحنانيا قبل أن يذهب إليه ويضع يده ليوصل له رسالة ربنا يسوع المسيح ويمتلئ بالروح القدس كالتالي:
   فقال له الرب في رؤيا يا حنانيا فقال هانذا يا رب. فقال له الرب: "قم واذهب إلى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلاً طرسوسياً اسمه شاول، لأنه هوذا يُصلي. وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلاً اسمه حنانيا داخلاً وواضعاً يده عليه لكي يُبصر". 
   فأجاب حنانيا: "يا رب قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقديسيك في أورشليم. وههنا له سلطان من قِبَل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك". 
   فقال له الرب: "اذهب لأن هذا لي إناء مُختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أُمم وملوك وبني إسرائيل. لأني *سأُريه كم ينبغي أن يتألم من أجل اسمي*".    (أعمال 9: 10 – 16)
   ولإدراك بولس الرسول لدعوته وخدمته من قِبَل الرب قال للقديس تيموثاوس:
   * فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بي أنا أسيره، بل *اشترك في احتمال المشقات* لأجل الإنجيل، *بحسب قوة الله*؛ فاشترك أنت في *احتمال* المشقات *كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح*؛ وأما أنت فاصح في كل شيء، *احتمل المشقات*، أعمل عمل المبشر، تمم خدمتك.                                                  (2تيموثاوس 1: 8؛ 2: 3؛ 4: 5)
 *وكل هذا نجد صداه في قول الرب في الإنجيل للجميع بلا استثناء:*​   + وقال *للجميع*: أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي، *فلينكر* نفسه *ويحمل* صليبه كل يوم *ويتبعني*؛ ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً. (لوقا 9: 23؛ 14: 27)
     لذلك قال عن حنانيا في أعمال الرسل: وكان في دمشق "*تلميذ*" اسمه حنانيا. (أعمال 9: 10) ​  *عموماً من النقاط السابقة نستطيع أن نُميز الدعوة الإلهية تمييزاً واضحاً، *​   فالله هو الداعي للحياة الأبدية لا مجرد كلام إنما بإعلان، برؤية خاصة شخصية داخليه مُميزة، تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب رؤية الله لا الناس، وليس لها قانون ثابت من جهة الشكل، فلا يقدر أحد ان يستنتج دعوة الله لهُ، أو يأخذها بمجرد أحاسيس شخصية، او يغتصب ما ليس له حسب اختياره الشخصي، ويستحيل أن يستحضر أحد الله ويفرض عليه ظهور بشكل خاص، لأن لو نظرنا للكتاب المقدس كله سنجد إعلانات الله تختلف في مظهرها من شخص لآخر، ورؤيته لا تُحد في صورة أو هيئة معينة، لكننا نعلم أنه يُعلن عن ذاته ويُظهر نفسه بنفسه بطرق عديدة مختلفة ومتنوعة جداً، وذلك حسب تدبيره الخاص وبحسب ما يتناسب مع كل شخصية، وهذا كما سبق وقلنا أنه سرّ لا يُشرح إنما يُختبر على المستوى الشخصي.
 *فدعوة الله ليست كلمات ولا موضوع جدلي*​ أو حوار لمناقشة أو عِظة من فوق منبر، إنما إعلان ورؤية وسماع صوت مع حركة قلب مشتاق لله يتجاوب معهُ بالإيمان تاركاً كل شيء من أجل اسمه ويتبعه حاملاً صليب العار حتى الموت مع المسيح: يُعير معهُ، يُطرد معهُ، يُجلد معهُ، يتعرى معه، ثم يصلب معه، ليقوم معه، ويحيا معه إلى الأبد.​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*(3) ملامح وعلامــــــــــــات الطريق *
 *(‌جـ)           **الدعوة الإلهية والتعليم *​    الدعوة الإلهية دائماً ما تُقدم في فرح لقاء خاص ومُميز للغاية، والفرح الدائم فيها والمستمر معنا لا يأتي بالتمنيات أو مجرد حالة نشوة عابرة أو مجرد أحاسيس نفسية لانفعالات شخصية نتيجة التأثر بعظة أو بترنيمة حلوة أو بموسيقى ألحان تسبحه جميلة، لأن هذا كله عبارة عن تأثير وقتي يزول عادةً بزوال المؤثر لأنه خارجي، ثم يتصادم مع الواقع فيتحول لكآبة وحزن مدمر لنفسية الإنسان، بل لا يأتي الفرح الحقيقي الدائم من الله إلا بخلع جسم الخطايا العتيق ولبس الإنسان جديد الذي يتجدد حسب صورة خالقة في القداسة والحق والبرّ، أي أن استجابة الدعوة الإلهية تعني التخلي عن الحياة القديمة بكل ما فيها من حلو ومُرّ، وكل ميزة وعيب، وذلك لكي تتم التبعية الحقيقية والسير – فعلياً وواقعياً – وراء الرب في رعايته الخاصة بدون وسيط، لأن روحه الخاص هو قائد النفس وساكنها، وهو يُعلِّم ويرشد ويوجه لأنه مسحتنا الخاصة التي صارت لنا من الله أبانا في المسيح يسوع ربنا.
 v أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم؛ وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء؛ وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء – وهي حق وليست كذباً – كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه.                   (1كورنثوس 3: 16؛ 1يوحنا 2: 20؛ 1يوحنا 2: 27)
 *ويلزمنا هنا أن نقف وقفة صحيحة جادة، *​لكي نفرق ما بين سماع التعليم من الذين نالوا موهبة التعليم من الله بالروح، وعمل الروح القدس من جهة نقل هذا التعليم إلينا، لأن لو سمعنا فقط دون أن تتحوَّل فينا المعرفة لحياة على مستوى اللمس وشفاء النفس والشركة مع الثالوث القدوس، أي تنزل المعرفة من العقل للقلب بقوة الروح القدس نفسه، فأننا سنفشل ونحيا في حالة من الوهم العظيم خادعين أنفسنا متصورين أننا نحيا لله، مثل إنسان فقير يحلم في الليل أنه غني جداً، وحينما يستيقظ يجد نفسه فقيراً مُعدماً عُرياناً كما هوَّ.
 *فبكون الروح القدس هو روح التعليم، *​فهو يُعطي البعض موهبة التعليم ليصغي إليها الجميع لينتبه كل واحد – على نحو شخصي – لعمل الله، ويعرف نفسه ويُصلي عن حاجة لكي يتغير ويتشكل حسب التعليم الصحيح الذي سمعه، وبكونه هو بشخصه (أي الروح القدس) روح التعليم فأنه يحفر ويُشكل مثل النحات الماهر، فهو يُشكلنا بقدرته الخاصة حسب التعليم الذي نسمعه ونقبله، لأن هذا هو عهد الرب لنا: هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده معهم بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: أجعل نواميسي *في قلوبهم وأكتبها في أذهانهم*.                                  (عبرانيين 10: 16)
 *فالله لا يُعلِّم مثلما نُعلم نحن بنطق الكلمات للتلقين، *​   إنما هو مثل النحات الماهر يحفر تعليمه في قلب تلميذه الخاص سراً، ويكتبها في ذهنه ليتشكل عليها كيانه كله، فتنطبع ملامح الصورة الإلهية في باطنه، وبذلك يتغير عن شكله تماماً ليصير على صورة أُخرى، وهي صورة شخص المسيح الرب نفسه، لذلك نحن بكوننا مدعوين تلاميذ الله الأخصاء، علينا أن نسمع – بانتظام وتأني وصبر عظيم، بمثابرة دون كسل أو إهمال – التعليم المُلهم منه للمُعلمين الحاصلين على هذه الموهبة الإلهية، لأننا لا نسمع ولا نصغي لأي تعليم بسبب شهرة شخص أو إنسان بارع في التعبير ونطق الكلمات واختيار المصطلحات الصحيحة وعمل الأبحاث الدراسية العميقة، بل نصغي فقط للذين نالوا بالروح القدس تلك الموهبة من الله وليس من الناس، ونقبل التعليم السماوي المفلح للنفس ونطلب فعل قوته فينا، فيعمل الروح القدس عمله الخاص إذ يُشكلنا حسب هذا التعليم ويزيدنا استنارة طابعاً فينا صورة مسيح القيامة والحياة، فنصير نور للعالم وملح الأرض عملياً وفعلياً، فيتمجد الله فينا فنصير حقاً أشجار برّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد.
 *ولنعلم يقيناً أن الذي لا يسمع ويُطيع التعليم *​   المُعطى من الله للمعلمين الأتقياء فأن الروح القدس لن يعمل فيه، لأنه أزدرى بكلمة الحياة [من ازدرى بالكلمة يخرب نفسه ومن خشي الوصية يُكافأ – أمثال 13: 13] إذ أهمل التعليم الذي من الله وانفصل عن الجسد الواحد أي الكنيسة وعاش منفرداً مكتفياً بذاته، (وبالطبع لا أتكلم هنا عن الكنيسة من جهة الشكل، بل عن الذين يعيشون الدعوة الإلهية كما تكلمنا عنها هنا)؛ لذلك الرسول الملهم يقول عن التعليم:
 v فشكراً لله انكم كنتم عبيداً للخطية، ولكنكم *أطعتم* من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها؛ ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا.                               (رومية 6: 17؛ 2تسالونيكي 3: 6)
 *ولا يكلم الرسول ويوجه الكلمات فقط للمتعلمين، بل للخُدام أيضاً والمدعوين أساقفة قائلاً:*​ v *لاحظ* نفسك *والتعليم* وداوم على ذلك، لأنك إذا فعلت هذا تُخلِّص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضاً؛ لأنه يجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم كوكيل الله، غير معجب بنفسه ولا غضوب ولا مُدمن الخمر ولا ضراب ولا طامع في الربح القبيح. بل مُضيفا للغرباء، مُحباً للخير، مُتعقلاً، باراً، ورِعاً، ضابطاً لنفسه. مُلازماً للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم، لكي يكون قادراً أن يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح ويوبخ المناقضين؛ وأما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح؛ مقدما نفسك في كل شيء قدوة للأعمال الحسنة ومُقدماً في التعليم نقاوة، ووقاراً، وإخلاصاً، وكلاماً صحيحاً، غير ملوم لكي يخزى المضاد، إذ ليس له شيء رديء يقوله عنكم؛ أنا أُناشدك إذاً أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يُدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته. أكرز بالكلمة، أعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب، وبخ، أنتهر، عِظ بكل أناة وتعليم. لأنه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح، بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم مُعلمين مستحكة مسامعهم.
 (1تيموثاوس 4: 16؛ تيطس 1: 7 – 9؛ 2: 1؛ 7 – 8؛ 2تيموثاوس 4: 1 – 3)​  *ولننتبه ونحذر جداً، لأن هناك من يصنعون تشويشاً *​   وينصبون فخاخاً في الطريق لأجل العثرة، وهما عاشقين الجدل، عائشين لا حسب التعليم بالروح القدس، الروح الوديع الهادئ، روح المحبة والمصالحة والسلام، بل حسب ما يظنون، حسب أهواء قلبهم الدنس في شكل وصورة حرية زائفة يخدعون بها المبتدئين في الطريق الروحي، ويجمعون لأنفسهم أناس لم يعرفوا الدعوة الإلهية بعد ويعيشون تحت سلطان الموت ومذلة العبودية، لذلك مكتوب:
 + ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً: أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مُضلة وتعاليم شياطين. في رياء أقوال كاذبة، موسومة ضمائرهم. مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين أن يُمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق. لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخِذَ مع الشكر. لأنه يُقدَّس بكلمة الله والصلاة. أن فكرت الإخوة بهذا تكون خادماً صالحاً ليسوع المسيح مُتربياً بكلام الإيمان والتعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته. وأما الخُرافات الدنسة العجائزية فارفضها وروض نفسك للتقوى.                                                                    (1تيموثاوس 4: 1 – 7)​ + أن كان أحد يُعلِّم تعليماً آخر ولا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة والتعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى. فقد تصلف وهو لا يفهم شيئاً، بل هو متعلل بمباحثات ومُماحكات الكلام التي منها يحصل الحسد والخصام والافتراء والظنون الردية. ومُنازعات أُناس فاسدي الذهن وعادمي الحق، يظنون أن التقوى تجارة، *تجنب مثل هؤلاء*. (1تيموثاوس 6: 3 – 5)​    وهذه هي توجيهات بولس الرسول لإنسان الله، فكل من دخل في الطريق وصار إنسان الله عليه أن يسمع ويصغي ويطيع من القلب حسب ما نال من نعمة وقوة من الله:
 v وأما أنت *يا إنسان الله فاهرب* من هذا، *واتبع البرّ والتقوى والإيمان والمحبة والصبر والوداعة*. جاهد جهاد الإيمان الحسن وامسك بالحياة الأبدية التي إليها دُعيت أيضاً واعترفت الاعتراف الحسن أمام شهود كثيرين. أوصيك أمام الله الذي يُحيي الكل والمسيح يسوع الذي شهد لدى بيلاطس البُنطي بالاعتراف الحسن. أن تحفظ الوصية بلا دنس ولا لوم إلى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح. الذي سيبينه في أوقاته، المُبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. الذي وحده لهُ عدم الموت ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه، الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية آمين. (1تيموثاوس 6: 11 – 16) ​​​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

تم الموضوع بنعمة الله
والآن *استودعكم *يا اخوتي لله ولكلمة نعمته 

القادرة أن تبنيكم وتُعطيكم ميراثاً مع جميع المقدسين (أعمال 20: 32)
​


----------

